# buckling banding gone wrong?



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

I finally got around to banding my two bucklings yesterday. The older Alpine looks fine, but I'm concerned about the Nubian buckling. When I was banding I made sure to get it up on the neck of the scrotum, and that both testicles were in there, with both teats out of the way. He is acting mopey today still, so I checked the band and it still on tight, but there is an extra lump in the bottom portion of the band, just above his testicles. I was squishing it around and I think it feels like guts!
Is this possible? Could he have had a hernia and I banded it? Anyone have this happen before? What should I do? I banded yesterday evening. Is it too late to cut the band off? I gave both cd&t shots last month, but I also gave them another shot of tetanus toxoid, and banamine when I banded.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Take him to the vet. If he does have a hernia and you banded gut he'll need to be put down, dead gut is an extremely painful way to die.

eta - not saying the vet needs to put him down just that the vet will be able to look at it and tell you what's up.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

Called the vet, they can't get me in today. I ran out and cut the band off. Is he a guaranteed dead goat now?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Shades of Gray said:


> Called the vet, they can't get me in today. I ran out and cut the band off. Is he a guaranteed dead goat now?


Impossible to say without knowing what actually happened. Just watch him close and don't let him suffer if he starts going down. Dead gut doesn't get better. But maybe that's not what it was.

Separate from that, idk if the testicles getting a blood supply back at this point will cause problems... anyone?

The vet should've worked you in, it would've only taken a quick look


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes just being mopey a day is normal. But, it's ok to have he vet look. 

He will have to be rebanded.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would take him to the vet & have the doc look at it, make sure he's OK & if so I'd have him castrate him. Then you don't have to worry about banding him again. It will be done & over with.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

His testicles and scrotum are a bit swollen now. I don't know how much damage the band did already. I'm definitely not going to take the chance and band him again. Is there anything I should give him for the time being?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you need to get whatever you're going to do with him done as soon as possible. I'm sure he's in pain from removing the band and having the not totally dead tissue now have a blood supply again. I'd personally probably lay him on his back (just in case there is a hernia) and reapply the band, making sure only the testicles were below the band. When can the vet see him?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If the blood vessels are damaged and you DON'T reband, you are going to have necrotic (dead) tissue there with a partial blood supply. This will lead to nasty rot.

Get the vet to finish the castration.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Can you feel it now? Can you see or feel a hernia now that the and is cut off? It may have been a vein full of blood like what happens when they put rubber band on before they draw your blood. Veins full of blood feel squishy like a firm water balloon. I was a phlebotomist for years, that's what we feel for.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

WHEW! I GOT LUCKY!
The vet called and said they had a cancellation, and they could fit me in if I came ASAP. Grabbed the little guy and got there at 4:30, they anesthetized him lightly and went to work. The vet cut it up high, and everything was normal. His belly rings that hold his guts in were small and tight, and everything was where it should be. The vet thought the swelling was probably from his spermatic cord and the blood vessels swelling.
Not a bad price for the vet visit either, $18 for office visit, $18 to castrate and anesthesia, and $5 for some antibiotics.
He's one sore boy right now, but my little guy is going to be just fine!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Very reasonable. Glad it's done.


----------



## blujenes (Apr 18, 2010)

Good price, and glad you're little boy will be okay!


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

thats awesome good price too! glad to hear he is going to be in good shape


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome price for peace of mind. 
I'm such a noob at this. So is it better to put buck on back and then band to make sure no other tissue is involved?


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

I'm going to say yes, it is best to lay them on their back. I did both bucklings in a sitting/reclining position. One buckling looked perfect today, and the little Nubian had all the extra swelling. I thought I had done everything right, but that was my first time banding too. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm so glad the vet took care of him & he's going to be just fine.

When we band Hubby holds them up by front legs while their back legs are on top of one of those spools, table, etc. then I band them. This year is the first time I had to take one to the vet because it got infected about 3 weeks after banding. The vet said it was due to moisture getting under the band most likely from heat & humidity. Never have had a problem otherwise in 6 years of banding bucklings.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

SherrieT said:


> Awesome price for peace of mind.
> I'm such a noob at this. So is it better to put buck on back and then band to make sure no other tissue is involved?


No, I only suggested that because she thought he might have a hernia with intestines protruding into the scrotum. In that case if he were on his back it would keep the intestines up where they belonged and out of the band.

In normal conditions it doesn't really matter what position the goat is in for banding - basically however it's easiest for you to hold them  Just make sure you have 2 testicles below the band.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew! So happy for your little guy! Kudos to your vet!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

awesome!


----------

